# OTA on the HR20.....



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MADE YOU LOOK!!!!!

Come-on... you all been pounding me all week.....
It was like fast ball, fast ball, fast ball... curve


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

That was mean.... but funny 

The Joker approves


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> MADE YOU LOOK!!!!!
> 
> Come-on... you all been pounding me all week.....
> It was like fast ball, fast ball, fast ball... curve


So how many people forced a download before reading Earls actual post...


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

ROFLMAO


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

I bet this thread gets over 200 reads in the first hour


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry all... I need the tension brake.
I just spent the last couple hours paying bills, and editing a wedding video with a computer system that was "fighting" me the whole time...


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

That was just cruel... but I have to say that I'd have done the same thing


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> ROFLMAO


Is this good mood telling us something??????


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lguvenoz said:


> That was just cruel... but I have to say that I'd have done the same thing


I have a 5yrd old that just "learned" that gag... so he has been doing it all day long.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I hope the Bears go down in flames, losing to the Giants at Soldier Field after they spank Dallas in the Wild Card. A hex on your house!  


EDIT: oops - no hex on your children - just you  I love kids. I have 4 boys myself - 7,6, 21 mos. and 6 mos.

See i told you everyone. Here comes the OTA! . And everything else the rest of you need


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have a 5yrd old that just "learned" that gag... so he has been doing it all day long.


I loved it.... I'm glad to see you still have a sense of humor... Then again.... T'is the season


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

hdfan01 said:


> Is this good mood telling us something??????


????????

If it was taken that I was being mean then absolutley not...I meant no harm. I'm surprised Earl didn't pull that one out of his hat earlier.

The guy has been doing the two step all week. You guys are about to explode waiting for OTA to be activated. It may be the best Xmas in years for some of you guys.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

You know, I debated for about a week about posting something like this. Didn't want to get flamed. Thanks Earl.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> You know, I debated for about a week about posting something like this. Didn't want to get flamed. Thanks Earl.


You know that Earl is the only one who could truly pull this off. I can just see people seeing that post from him and practically falling out of their chairs.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> You know that Earl is the only one who could truly pull this off. I can just see people seeing that post from him and practically falling out of their chairs.


You speak of it as if there's free pr0n on the OTA channels :lol:


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> You speak of it as if there's free pr0n on the OTA channels :lol:


A lot of people certainly act like that. I just think it's funny. I'm just glad Earl gets the chance to jerk everyone's chains every now and then.


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl, Earl, Earl.... I have no sympathy for you!

Well, on the OTA stuff I do, but not on the wedding tape.

I just spent 5 hours working on a 40th b-day tape for a friend, edited some 250 or so photo's (scan's actually), croping them and getting them in the right rotation, and when I pull them in the video, it pulls the original scans and rotations.

Go back to your figting with you computer, and I'll back to fighting my Mac.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

Earl , niccccccccccccccccce. we all deserved that.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Wuh? dude - PM me and i can help you with that prob. As far as Earl, he's editing video on a PC which is a mistake in itself :lol:

BTW - background music playing right now. It's Dire Straits featuring Sting......
"I want my, I want my, I want my OTA...."



bagleyb said:


> Earl, Earl, Earl.... I have no sympathy for you!
> 
> Well, on the OTA stuff I do, but not on the wedding tape.
> 
> ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bagleyb said:


> Go back to your figting with you computer, and I'll back to fighting my Mac.


I just got visions of the that PC vs MAC commercial for the home videos...
Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

! I have never felt so used. Dang you Earl! Dang you all to Heck!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

victoria secret models on cbs hd and I can't record it


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just got visions of the that PC vs MAC commercial for the home videos...
> Good luck to you as well.


My only thought was... "Aren't Macs supposed to be easier to use???"


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

:lol: !rolling 

Very good.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

houskamp said:


> victoria secret models on cbs hd and I can't record it


That does suck.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

next up for earl will be fake release notes with a sticky


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> My only thought was... "Aren't Macs supposed to be easier to use???"


Consider the operator....


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry all... I need the tension brake.
> I just spent the last couple hours paying bills, and editing a wedding video with a computer system that was "fighting" me the whole time...


using Premiere on a machine less then 3.4mhz and 10 gigs ram .. lol?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

stuart628 said:


> next up for earl will be fake release notes with a sticky


OOHHHH that is an idea...

Nah... Just one joke at a time... don't won't be trapped in a "crying wolf" scenerio.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

flipper2006 said:


> using Premiere on a machine less then 3.4mhz and 10 gigs ram .. lol?


Nah... Pinnacle 10.7 with 1gb and 2.4HT
It really isn't the system I am fighting... it is jus the "shaking" camera work.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

quick quick erase my post, LOL, actually the way people have been nailing you its not a bad idea to kinda wakr them from their stare at the screen for OTA to appear


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Earl:

I will think fondly of you in the snow whilst I bask in the 73 degree waves of heat in San Diego, staring fondly at the bay from my office window. :sunsmile:

Oh, how's the weather in Chi town? As cruel as the joke in this thread header. Oh wait... I see tomorrow it will be 33 degrees for the high and flurries. I will seek what little solice I can find in the weather that I cannot find in the D* OTA options on my HR20s.

You know we all love ya but geeze, way to play with our little heart strings.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> MADE YOU LOOK!!!!!
> 
> Come-on... you all been pounding me all week.....
> It was like fast ball, fast ball, fast ball... curve


James Coburn to Mel Gibson in "Payback:"


> That's just _*mean*_, man! That's _*mean*_!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

S. DiThomas said:


> Oh, how's the weather in Chi town? As cruel as the joke in this thread header. Oh wait... I see tomorrow it will be 33 degrees for the high and flurries. I will seek what little solice I can find in the weather that I cannot find in the D* OTA options on my HR20s.


Well... I would love to see 33 tomorrow, hopefully warm enough that I can get the rest of the 1/4 - 1/2 ice off my driveway...

but late tomorrow, into thursday... it is going to drop to a high of 7.

Now that is pretty darn cold for Chicago in December, we usually don't see that till February.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Yup. Seriously Earl, if I can help u at all lemme know. It's the least I can do for you putting up with us. PM me if needed.



Earl Bonovich said:


> I just got visions of the that PC vs MAC commercial for the home videos...
> Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Canis Lupus said:


> Yup. Seriously Earl, if I can help u at all lemme know. It's the least I can do for you putting up with us. PM me if needed.


Thanks for the offer...


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey - I resemble that remark 



Earl Bonovich said:


> OOHHHH that is an idea...
> 
> Nah... Just one joke at a time... don't won't be trapped in a "crying wolf" scenerio.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> MADE YOU LOOK!!!!!
> 
> Come-on... you all been pounding me all week.....
> It was like fast ball, fast ball, fast ball... curve


ROFLMAO :lol:

Making em Squirm are we? 

Payback is H*ll isn't it.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Couldn't be worse than those fake t*tt*es on that Victoria's Secret show you can't record. :lol:



stuart628 said:


> next up for earl will be fake release notes with a sticky


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Canis Lupus said:


> Couldn't be worse than those fake t*tt*es on that Victoria's Secret show you can't record. :lol:


wrong person  and I dont watch those shows.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

My bad. Back to topic. What was the topic? Oh yeah - Earl playing with us.



stuart628 said:


> wrong person  and I dont watch those shows.


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

I haven't seen Earl say "Definitely not tonight" today


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

pgiralt said:


> I haven't seen Earl say "Definitely not tonight" today


Another tatic that works well................................."false silence"


----------



## krkeeton (Oct 25, 2006)

I am not holding my breath for today, because we are running out of today. However, they still have a lot more of today on the west coast  I will compromise and wait my turn if they want to start it today on the west coast.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

krkeeton said:


> I am not holding my breath for today, because we are running out of today. However, they still have a lot more of today on the west coast  I will compromise and wait my turn if they want to start it today on the west coast.


If it happens today, it will start on the West coast...and it's only 8:19 p.m. out there now. If nothing shows by 10 or 11 p.m out that way, then it's wait another day, by my guess.

Earl really did get us with this thread though...I have to admit, I went for it hook line and sinker. We are so predictable....it's kinda pathetic, no?


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl, 

Buy a Apple and you would never have problems editing video. Remember, its a Mac world out there.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> My bad. Back to topic. What was the topic? Oh yeah - Earl playing with us.


He's not really.... The "wedding" video is a video of the marriage between our HR20s and OTA.... :icon_hug:

Anyone buy that???

I didn't think so


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lguvenoz said:


> He's not really.... The "wedding" video is a video of the marriage between our HR20s and OTA.... :icon_hug:
> 
> Anyone buy that???
> 
> I didn't think so


Creative though...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

650 veiws and counting


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nah... Pinnacle 10.7 with 1gb and 2.4HT
> It really isn't the system I am fighting... it is jus the "shaking" camera work.


Pinnacle crashed so much when i tried that. It can be running something and POOF. I keep loggin in here hoping to see release notes before I get to bed but it doesnt look like its going to happen. Im quite interested in "new gui design".


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has tried photoshoping a fake OTA screen shot yet.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

or the "Downloading 01BA now" thread


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> or the "Downloading 01BA now" thread


From build # 250 (0xFA) to build # 442 (0x1BA) ? That's a lot of builds in a 2 week period :lol:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

trying to remember my hexadecimal... long time and it's late at night....


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> trying to remember my hexadecimal... long time and it's late at night....


Google is your friend in these matters 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=0x1ba+to+decimal


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

besides.. might be tht many builds :lol: (also I'm typing with one hand at arms length to my laptop alongside my couch)


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I'm surprised no one has tried photoshoping a fake OTA screen shot yet.


Yeah, a fake setup screen with OTA available...
...and all the satellite stuff grayed out.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I'm surprised no one has tried photoshoping a fake OTA screen shot yet.


No need for Photoshop, I've got a leaked development build running on my HR20. Here's a screenshot of the new OTA setup area.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Hows this?:hurah:


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> MADE YOU LOOK!!!!!
> 
> Come-on... you all been pounding me all week.....
> It was like fast ball, fast ball, fast ball... curve


Anyone have any pliers? I have this fish hook in my mouth....


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> No need for Photoshop, I've got a leaked development build running on my HR20. Here's a screenshot of the new OTA setup area.


This one is the best because it looks like a GUI designed by true developers. Who needs graphic artists??


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

CUIllini said:


> Anyone have any pliers? I have this fish hook in my mouth....




ILL


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> ILL


Earl has surfaced this morning... and no release notes...


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it too early for Left Coasters to check in? Perhaps last night was a no-go? Why do I look forward to this like a kid waiting on Santa?


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> ILL


OTA! ....wait, that's not right.... INI :lol:


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

Look! what`s happen now? you see It?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

nocaster said:


> Is it too early for Left Coasters to check in? Perhaps last night was a no-go? Why do I look forward to this like a kid waiting on Santa?


I'm a left coaster. No update to my box in the night. 

I was like a little kid on Christmas morning though, staggering out into the living room, mostly asleep, so I could turn on my TV to find out if Santa came in the night.

Sigh.

Now I have to go to work.


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> Earl has surfaced this morning... and no release notes...


Maybe we'll get a "very very soon" out of Earl today


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

I walked though the living room last night about about 4 AM to see why my dogs were barking. I heard the hard drive in the HR20 thrashing and I wondered if it was doing something...I need help.


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

nocaster said:


> I walked though the living room last night about about 4 AM to see why my dogs were barking. I heard the hard drive in the HR20 thrashing and I wondered if it was doing something...I need help.


The dogs were barking at the HR20?


----------



## Tyrod (Nov 1, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> I hope the Bears go down in flames, losing to the Giants at Soldier Field after they spank Dallas in the Wild Card. A hex on your house!
> 
> EDIT: oops - no hex on your children - just you  I love kids. I have 4 boys myself - 7,6, 21 mos. and 6 mos.
> 
> See i told you everyone. Here comes the OTA! . And everything else the rest of you need


Ahhhh! The bliss of young kids. You haven't learned yet that kids are the root of all evil. LOL



> Well... I would love to see 33 tomorrow, hopefully warm enough that I can get the rest of the 1/4 - 1/2 ice off my driveway...
> 
> but late tomorrow, into thursday... it is going to drop to a high of 7.
> 
> Now that is pretty darn cold for Chicago in December, we usually don't see that till February.


I like ta froze my ass off last night, it got down to bout 55.


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

No, my dogs are outside but I had to pass though the living room to see them.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just got visions of the that PC vs MAC commercial for the home videos...
> Good luck to you as well.


I bet if you tell everyone when OTA will be delivered, they'd chip in and buy you a copy of "C++ GUI Programming Guide".


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

iacas said:


> I bet if you tell everyone when OTA will be delivered, they'd chip in and buy you a copy of "C++ GUI Programming Guide".


I think if we could all chip in and buy Earl a date with Gisele Bundchen, we might actually get him to give us the OTA date.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

iacas said:


> I bet if you tell everyone when OTA will be delivered, they'd chip in and buy you a copy of "C++ GUI Programming Guide".


 I just saw that ad yesterday.... But I already have one... and I'll stick with C# and VB.NET.... if I can help it



ajwillys said:


> I think if we could all chip in and buy Earl a date with Gisele Bundchen, we might actually get him to give us the OTA date.


If my wife would approve... no problem...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl you tease! 

Such a shame that I will have to spend the day frolicking in the 80 degree temperatures here in SoCal instead of setting up my HR20. 

Heh.. heh... heh...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> MADE YOU LOOK!!!!!


I didn't look, I swear! :hurah:

By the way, Lake effect snow watch for another 10 inches on top of the 10 we got 2 days ago. Love that lake effect snow season from November to January. Whoohooo!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> I didn't look, I swear! :hurah:
> 
> By the way, Lake effect snow watch for another 10 inches on top of the 10 we got 2 days ago. Love that lake effect snow season from November to January. Whoohooo!


I know... 35 degrees this morning, so I finally got to get the rest of the ice off my driveway, before it plumets to 7 degrees tonight...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know... 35 degrees this morning, so I finally got to get the rest of the ice off my driveway, before it plumets to 7 degrees tonight...


Yeah, I seem to recall that was no fun back when I lived in Boston. Such a shame that it's a lovely day here.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know... 35 degrees this morning, so I finally got to get the rest of the ice off my driveway, before it plumets to 7 degrees tonight...


What is snow?


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

I think west coast is getting ota activated after midnight tonight. No I dont know anybody or anything, but I have faith, brothers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think all that ice and snow froze Earl's brain, that's what I think.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

lamontcranston said:


> I think all that ice and snow froze Earl's brain, that's what I think.


Since Earl is proving to be as erudite as normal (and the nasty, nasty trick he played upon us was very well done), I have to say Earl is fine. His source has frozen up.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tibber said:


> Since Earl is proving to be as erudite as normal (and the nasty, nasty trick he played upon us was very well done), I have to say Earl is fine. His source has frozen up.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I haven't frozen up... and my source hasn't either... chatted with him late last night..


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I haven't frozen up... and my source hasn't either... chatted with him late last night..


...and...?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I haven't frozen up... and my source hasn't either... chatted with him late last night..


There's the problem. He was talking to you instead of "flipping the switch".:lol:


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just saw that ad yesterday.... But I already have one... and I'll stick with C# and VB.NET.... if I can help it
> 
> If my wife would approve... no problem...


What about a ticket for the Illini tonight? I might have one available...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lamontcranston said:


> ...and...?






Herdfan said:


> There's the problem. He was talking to you instead of "flipping the switch".:lol:


----------



## gvatty (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl, I have 2 day free shipping through Amazon. When should I buy my indoor OTA antenna from Amazon for it to be in time for Directv activation of OTA?


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> What is snow?


Chris, I don't know how old you are, but I lived in San Antonio back in the eighties and I remember one freak storm that dumped almost 2 feet of wet snow on and around the city. I lived in an apartment on the north side of town that had an awning over the deck, and the snow that accumulated was so heavy that it collapsed the awning. I bet that hasn't happened in San Antonio since.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gvatty said:


> Earl, I have 2 day free shipping through Amazon. When should I buy my indoor OTA antenna from Amazon for it to be in time for Directv activation of OTA?


To guarantee that you have it before OTA is enabled...
You should have ordered on Monday, so you could have had it today....

Which is BEFORE OTA is activated...

If you want to know when is the latest date you should order it... well, why wait? if you got free 2 day shipping... it is better to have it on hand already..

But I wouldn't wait too much longer... but it is possible you are already too late, but then again... If Amazon's shippng is anything like, what my wife is going through with their Shipping..... you should have ordered a weeke ago.. 

So is that cryptic enough of answer?


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> To guarantee that you have it before OTA is enabled...
> You should have ordered on Monday, so you could have had it today....
> 
> Which is BEFORE OTA is activated...
> ...


That is probably the least cryptic answer you've ever given to this question Earl...


----------



## gvatty (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> To guarantee that you have it before OTA is enabled...
> 
> If you want to know when is the latest date you should order it... well, why wait? if you got free 2 day shipping... it is better to have it on hand already..
> 
> But I wouldn't wait too much longer... but it is possible you are already too late, but then again...


I guess I'll buy it today so I can get it by Friday. Will I be using it by then? Or this weekend? Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gvatty said:


> I guess I'll buy it today so I can get it by Friday. Will I be using it by then? Or this weekend? Thanks


Is it an indoor or outdoor antenna...
What is your weather forcast like? Good enough that you can install it?


----------



## gvatty (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Is it an indoor or outdoor antenna...
> What is your weather forcast like? Good enough that you can install it?


It's an indoor. A terk hdtva. It should be easy to install on the hr20,right. Hey did you avoid answering my question.


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So is that cryptic enough of answer?


Earl - have you considered a career in politics? 

'Senator Bonovich' - sort of rolls off the tongue...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gvatty said:


> It's an indoor. A terk hdtva. It should be easy to install on the hr20,right. Hey did you avoid answering my question.


Should be a piece of cake to install on the HR20...

As for using it this weekend... What's on?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

aguadulce said:


> Earl - have you considered a career in politics?
> 
> 'Senator Bonovich' - sort of rolls off the tongue...


No, too many skeletons in the closet...

The only way I would enter politics, is to help a family friend that is really really be screwed by the "system". But that is a story for another day another time.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nah... Pinnacle 10.7 with 1gb and 2.4HT
> It really isn't the system I am fighting... it is jus the "shaking" camera work.


I just installed Pinnacle 10.7 with the Dazzle converter. Tried to rip the Cowboys/Colts game to my PC from an R15. Didn't work worth a crap. Audio was perfect, video was, to quote coaching extraordinaire Parcells, "a little less than perfect". It was like a bunch of frozen frames. And of course one of the freezes was right on Phil Simms face. UGH.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mike Huss said:


> I just installed Pinnacle 10.7 with the Dazzle converter. Tried to rip the Cowboys/Colts game to my PC from an R15. Didn't work worth a crap. Audio was perfect, video was, to quote coaching extraordinaire Parcells, "a little less than perfect". It was like a bunch of frozen frames. And of course one of the freezes was right on Phil Simms face. UGH.


Ahh... I use my Mini-DV camcorder as the digital bridge.
Capture it all in AVI-DV


----------



## GeoffQ (Oct 21, 2006)

"Earl, I have 2 day free shipping through Amazon. When should I buy my indoor OTA antenna from Amazon for it to be in time for Directv activation of OTA?"

Yesterday!!!


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Ahh... I use my Mini-DV camcorder as the digital bridge.
> Capture it all in AVI-DV


I did. Well, at least I tried to. It just yelled at me when I tried to do it in MPEG.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mike Huss said:


> I did. Well, at least I tried to. It just yelled at me when I tried to do it in MPEG.


Take a look at www.vcdhelp.com for a good forum on that stuff.
Plus Pinnacles Forum isn't too bad either.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Take a look at www.vcdhelp.com for a good forum on that stuff.
> Plus Pinnacles Forum isn't too bad either.


Thanks, will do. Basically, I gave it a shot when I had a little free time and it didn't work. Haven't gone back to it yet to try and figure it out. That stuff is extremely time consuming. Heck, it took a few hours just to load the software (came with 10.5) and the 10.7 update.

So, back on topic, personally I'm less concerned about OTA now that the Cowboys don't have a game on FOX until week 17, and NFLST SF will cover that anyway, but it BETTER be on by the time the playoffs roll around!!!!!!!!! I need to be able to record the Cowboys beating the Bears in the Championship game in HD!!!


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> To guarantee that you have it before OTA is enabled...
> You should have ordered on Monday, so you could have had it today....
> 
> Which is BEFORE OTA is activated...
> ...


I wonder if Amazon's shipping times reflect the entire country or only shipping addresses closer the the west coast? :scratch:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

gvatty said:


> I guess I'll buy it today so I can get it by Friday. Will I be using it by then? Or this weekend? Thanks


could attach it to your tv and use it :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mike Huss said:


> I need to be able to record the Cowboys beating the Bears in the Championship game in HD!!!


It would be nice to see Urlacher introduce Romo to the frozen ground of Solider Field.... so long as he doesn't flex his muscels too much...
(That has to be the STUPIDEST rule/penalty in the world)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Howie said:


> Chris, I don't know how old you are, but I lived in San Antonio back in the eighties and I remember one freak storm that dumped almost 2 feet of wet snow on and around the city. I lived in an apartment on the north side of town that had an awning over the deck, and the snow that accumulated was so heavy that it collapsed the awning. I bet that hasn't happened in San Antonio since.


Yes, I remember when that happened. I wasn't here at the time but no, we have had no measurable snow since. Came close a few times though.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

OMG I got some update a this morning! I think OTA might be on but I'm at work! :grin: 










I'm putting my OTA ready reciever on EBAY at this second! Come and get it!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> OMG I got some update a this morning! I think OTA might be on but I'm at work! :grin:


Stop thief!!!! :lol: (my pic)


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry all... I need the tension brake.
> I just spent the last couple hours paying bills, and editing a wedding video with a computer system that was "fighting" me the whole time...





Earl Bonovich said:


> I have a 5yrd old that just "learned" that gag... so he has been doing it all day long


*DAMN!* You are one busy man! And you still have time to answer these boards as fast as anyone. 
Oh and this is way off topic, but if Lovie doesn't watch it, 'ol sexy Rexy is gonna bring that team crashing down in a hurry.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Stop thief!!!! :lol: (my pic)


hahaha I dont know what you could be speaking of... I'm pretty sure this is my HR20 with a secret update that only I have!


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It would be nice to see Urlacher introduce Romo to the frozen ground of Solider Field.... so long as he doesn't flex his muscels too much...
> (That has to be the STUPIDEST rule/penalty in the world)


I'm ok with that as long at Grossman keeps throwing the ball to players with names like Williams, Newman, Henry, Glenn, Davis, etc. 

That would actually be a fun championship game for me. I have nothing against the Bears, they are by far my favorite NFC North team because I dislike the Packers and Vikings so very much. And the Lions? Well, whatever. :lol:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

of course I stole the original pic from one of the older posts


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

houskamp said:


> of course I stole the original pic from one of the older posts


Well we are all resoureful then!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> To guarantee that you have it before OTA is enabled...
> You should have ordered on Monday, so you could have had it today....
> 
> Which is BEFORE OTA is activated...
> ...


So today is before but is tomorrow before also? That is the million dollar question. We know it's before the day after...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mikeny said:


> So today is before but is tomorrow before also? That is the million dollar question. We know it's before the day after...


But Today is always before tomorrow...

So once tomorrow, becomes Today... it is still ahead of tomorrow.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

Why does it say there is a paper jam when there is no paper jam! :lol: 

Name that movie? Which happens to be on OTA tonight! Thank DTV!


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> Why does it say there is a paper jam when there is no paper jam! :lol:
> 
> Name that movie? Which happens to be on OTA tonight! Thank DTV!


lol - Office Space


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> Why does it say there is a paper jam when there is no paper jam!


PC Load Letter? WTF IS [email protected]#! :lol:


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> Why does it say there is a paper jam when there is no paper jam! :lol:
> 
> Name that movie? Which happens to be on OTA tonight! Thank DTV!


OTA? Nonsense! That movie is a must-own. Especially the "Special Edition with Flair"! :lol:


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> OTA? Nonsense! That movie is a must-own. Especially the "Special Edition with Flair"! :lol:


You can PM me this if you like (or just post it) but what exactly is the "With flair" part about it? I own the original DVD and a few times I've thought I should own this one.

OK, back to topic... you guys are killing me with all this talk. And Earl... that's the closest you've ever come to giving a date... yet you're still so far away from saying ANYTHING. Thanks!


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

SockMonkey said:


> You can PM me this if you like (or just post it) but what exactly is the "With flair" part about it? I own the original DVD and a few times I've thought I should own this one.
> 
> OK, back to topic... you guys are killing me with all this talk. And Earl... that's the closest you've ever come to giving a date... yet you're still so far away from saying ANYTHING. Thanks!


http://www.amazon.com/Office-Space-Special-Flair-Widescreen/dp/B000AP04L0/


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> MADE YOU LOOK!!!!!
> 
> Come-on... you all been pounding me all week.....
> It was like fast ball, fast ball, fast ball... curve


   :nono2: Ya did get me to look


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

SockMonkey said:


> OK, back to topic... you guys are killing me with all this talk. And Earl... that's the closest you've ever come to giving a date... yet you're still so far away from saying ANYTHING. Thanks!


The Manhattan Project was more upfront than D* is being about this release.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

mikeny said:


> The Manhattan Project was more upfront than D* is being about this release.


D* has never been up front about releases. We all rely upon Earl to give us little hints of when they're coming out. It's a shame it's not the other way though.

I guess I can understand though. We already get mad at D* for every missed date, can you imagine if they had all of us bashing them about every release date for every patch?? I'll bet you they've slipped dates at least three or four times on these patches. They don't want the headache of us browbeating them on each and every patch delivery date. I mean look at the firestorm 12/1 caused with OTA...


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl,

Can we ask you one question, and maybe even get an answer.... Do you know the version number for the new release yet???


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Why are you going to play the lottery with it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lguvenoz said:


> Earl,
> 
> Can we ask you one question, and maybe even get an answer.... Do you know the version number for the new release yet???


Yes, I know the version number of the release candidate... but I don't know yet if that is goint to be the release or not.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, I know the version number of the release candidate... but I don't know yet if that is goint to be the release or not.


God he's good... only answers exactly what is asked. Where as most of us would have said, "Yeah, I know it... and it's: blah blah blah..." You're good Earl!

 
Bob


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, I know the version number of the release candidate... but I don't know yet if that is goint to be the release or not.


Perfect answer.... Very political. Maybe you should run for office.

Sounds a lot like the Monica Lewinsky testimony...


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

hasan said:


> Why are you going to play the lottery with it?


Nah. Just hoping to elicit whether there was a definite one out there.... Got the answer I expected.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, I know the version number of the release candidate... but I don't know yet if that is goint to be the release or not.


Don't know if that is good news or not.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Don't know if that is good news or not.


In my opinion it's good news. At least there's a build they are thinking of releasing...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> In my opinion it's good news. At least there's a build they are thinking of releasing...


But they aren't quite sure if the RC will be the one released. Don't these decisions have to be made a couple of days in advance of release?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> But they aren't quite sure if the RC will be the one released. Don't these decisions have to be made a couple of days in advance of release?


No.

The "release candidates" are what are given to the internal testing teams.
Then based on their feedback/evaluation, the decision is made to push that version out. It only takes them a few minutes to change it from a release candidate, to a release version.


----------



## tbackus (Nov 21, 2006)

hey someone named ebonovich over in the DirectTV forums had this to say about OTA....

It is going to be earlier then 2007. 
Watch www.dbstalk.com for the latest news and release notes, regarding OTA.

Go to here to see the post


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

tbackus said:


> hey someone named ebonovich over in the DirectTV forums had this to say about OTA....
> 
> It is going to be earlier then 2007.
> Watch www.dbstalk.com for the latest news and release notes, regarding OTA.


Wonder who ebonovich is??? hmm....


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No.
> 
> The "release candidates" are what are given to the internal testing teams.
> Then based on their feedback/evaluation, the decision is made to push that version out. It only takes them a few minutes to change it from a release candidate, to a release version.


Introducing the D* internal testing team:


----------



## tbackus (Nov 21, 2006)

I dunno, maybe I'll go over there and trash on him..... maybe if we bug him he can tell Earl when OTA is coming.... :lol: :uglyhamme


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

SockMonkey said:


> You can PM me this if you like (or just post it) but what exactly is the "With flair" part about it? I own the original DVD and a few times I've thought I should own this one.
> 
> OK, back to topic... you guys are killing me with all this talk. And Earl... that's the closest you've ever come to giving a date... yet you're still so far away from saying ANYTHING. Thanks!


I don't know if there is any difference to be honest. I never had the original release so when the "Flair" release came out I bought it. It's just funny because it reminds you of "Chotchkies" all over again...

As for the ebonovich post on D*'s forum, I wonder if that user *guaranteed* that it will be turned on before 2007.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

btmoore said:


> Introducing the D* internal testing team:


I prefer the one with the monkeys...


----------



## tbackus (Nov 21, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> As for the ebonovich post on D*'s forum, I wonder if that user *guaranteed* that it will be turned on before 2007.


I should correct myself it was ebonovic..... must be an alter ego...


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I prefer the one with the monkeys...


Here you go


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The "release candidates" are what are given to the internal testing teams.
> Then based on their feedback/evaluation, the decision is made to push that version out. It only takes them a few minutes to change it from a release candidate, to a release version.


Or only a few minutes to say, NO! this one is not ready, so no release for the *External* Testing Teams.:eek2:


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> I just installed Pinnacle 10.7 with the Dazzle converter. Tried to rip the Cowboys/Colts game to my PC from an R15. Didn't work worth a crap. Audio was perfect, video was, to quote coaching extraordinaire Parcells, "a little less than perfect". It was like a bunch of frozen frames. And of course one of the freezes was right on Phil Simms face. UGH.


:lol:


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Or only a few minutes to say, NO! this one is not ready, so no release for the *External* Testing Teams.:eek2:


I'm just glad to hear there's a build in the hands of anyone other than the development team. I wonder how long they do internal testing for, and when our buddy Earl will know the latest results...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

lguvenoz said:


> I'm just glad to hear there's a build in the hands of anyone other than the development team. I wonder how long they do internal testing for, and when our buddy Earl will know the latest results...


From comments Earl has made, they test over the weekend, gather the inputs and Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, decide to put the trigger. Can happen any day early in the week.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Brandishing my quasi-religious zeal for OTA, there's still hope for tonight on the West Coast!:hurah:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

hasan said:


> Brandishing my quasi-religious zeal for OTA, there's still hope for tonight on the West Coast!:hurah:


As Earl has not yet said "No way, tonight" there is hope.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't want to put words in Earl's mouth, but he did say "very soon" yesterday, which has typically meant "tonight". Assuming there were just one or two more polishes they wanted to put in (to avoid something like releasing 0xF6 and then 0xFA a day or less later), it still could be tonight. It's only 3:15 here in California, too early to 02468 right now. That's not to say I won't be trying it later. 

I've said before, I'm not super zealous about OTA but I would like it, since I get fantastic reception from my 40-year-old chimney-mount aerial. I also think there will be a killer feature in there, although who knows what it is. 

I have no evidence at all but I hope it's some modification to Ch's I Get that actually works, either automatically or manually. It would fix autorecord issues and make searches more spouse-friendly. 

Let's all swing a chicken over our heads in anticipation...


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

tibber said:


> As Earl has not yet said "No way, tonight" there is hope.


..and he has said that they would rather not release it on a Friday...so maye Left Coast tonight, Right Coast tomorrow...(crossing fingers)


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey...what about the midwest, we come before east coast!:hurah:


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

hasan said:


> Hey...what about the midwest, we come before east coast!:hurah:


Alright, you can have it an hour earlier.:lol:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

We are most grateful!


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

You can say that again Hasan.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl must be sleepin so he can be awake for the update tonight


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Was just about to post the same thing :lol:

Maybe he's working on that wedding video or playing with his son (which would be a better expenditure of time but hey, he's our man and we need him).



houskamp said:


> Earl must be sleepin so he can be awake for the update tonight


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Canis Lupus said:


> Was just about to post the same thing :lol:
> 
> Maybe he's working on that wedding video or playing with his son (which would be a better expenditure of time but hey, he's our man and we need him).


 I just got done tucking my son into bed.

Now I am off to watch my HR20 and about 4 hours of programming.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Sweet dude. Just got done grounding the 7 yr old 

And off to check out Sunrise Earth, 100 Greatest Discoveries, The Wire, and Walk the Line. 

One day I'll be settling in to watch the "previously recorded" Lost, 24, and Studio 60


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm just watching Animaniacs II dvd :lol:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> I'm just watching Animaniacs II dvd :lol:


Where did you think I got my name from?

Poit!! [email protected]!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

It's time for Animaniacs 
And we're zany to the max 
So just sit back and relax 
You'll laugh 'til you collapse 
We're Animaniacs! 

one of the best cartoons ever.. along with Fairy odd parents


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> It's time for Animaniacs
> And we're zany to the max
> So just sit back and relax
> You'll laugh 'til you collapse
> ...


The *BEST* being the one I got my avatar from, but I digress...

Back to topic, haha

Crossing my fingers on an update tonight...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

What are we going to do to night brain? OTA!!!!! narf


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just got done tucking my son into bed.
> 
> Now I am off to watch my HR20 and about 4 hours of programming.


All recorded OTA I'm sure :righton:


----------



## krkeeton (Oct 25, 2006)

I will try to be patient and not expect the OTA tonight. If I keep hoping for OTA each night, I am going to start having dreams about writing essays in the third grade describing what I want for Christmas. As I articulate all of the wonderful reasons for OTA and expect an A++++, the teacher will hand me back a paper with a C-, and warn me that OTA will make me shoot my eye out. D* has seemed like that Santa on "A Christmas Story" that dashes my hopes and uses his foot to push me down the slide.

 

Earl has been quiet for a while. Perhaps, he is preparing to post the release notes for the much awaited update. I guess one can always hope for fulfillment. I am going to go to sleep. D* knows when I am sleeping and knows when I'm awake


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Yea I wonder if Earls remark about going off to watch 4 hrs of programming is some type of hint about a possible midnight update for OTA?

He has said lately remarks like "very soon" and " by this time next week we will have other things to harp on"

Lets wait and see.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

jamielee said:


> Yea I wonder if Earls remark about going off to watch 4 hrs of programming is some type of hint about a possible midnight update for OTA?


Geez, you guys read into this stuff way too much


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Geez, you guys read into this stuff way too much


Tell me about it...


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey Earl I was up your way last week by Merch Mart. Eating at Kinsey's, grabeed some drinks with some obnoxious drunks at some Red Head piano place, and some "take home" drinks from that Sams Liquor warehouse. Man what a place! If you can't find a drink in there you aint gonna!


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Earl so give us a hint, can we expect a download of any kind this week?


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

My crystal ball says that there will be an OTA update tonight, at least on the west coast.


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

I am sitting here watching It Takes a Thief and checking the forums every 5 minutes to see if there is any update news......someone help me :eek2:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mdmcvay said:


> I am sitting here watching It Takes a Thief and checking the forums every 5 minutes to see if there is any update news......someone help me :eek2:


Considering the fact that you're not on the west coast, even if there is an update tonight, you won't be getting it.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Considering the fact that you're not on the west coast, even if there is an update tonight, you won't be getting it.


I'm feeling the same anxiety as mdmcvay and I'm on the east coast. I don't care if we don't get it in the first wave... it's just knowing whether or not an update is coming. 

At this point, I'm guessing no update tonight. Usually by now the Left Coasters have already downloaded it. Disappointed and tired... it's time for bed. 

Good night...
Bob


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Considering the fact that you're not on the west coast, even if there is an update tonight, you won't be getting it.


Unless it's a nationwide release. I really need to go to bed because I got a guy coming to replace the OB in my TV in the morning......stupid yellow blob.....oh well I will find out if the west coast gets an update in the morning


----------

